# blood blister/vein on labia 6 mos PP



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

I am almost 6 months PP. Since 5 weeks PP, I have had a blood blister / vein-looking thing on my outer, lower labia. Prior to this happening at 5 weeks PP, I had felt that area to be hardened (but no blistering).

My blood blister (or whatever it is) rarely hurts and never itches. I have continued to sit only on soft surfaces. Sometimes it will break, producing blood.

I am not constipated, though I was some during pregnancy. My pushing stage was 7 minutes, and my baby was large. Mayabe this is part of the problem.

I last saw my mw at 12 weeks PP but did not bring it up. I felt kind of embarrassed, plus I really thought it would resolve.

Well, it has not improved at all. I'm thinking of going in to get it looked at. Does anyone have thoughts about what this may be? Is this some kind of injury?
Thanks


----------



## morning glory (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmm...well my first thought was that you can get varicose veins in that area during pregnancy...but with the bleeding I don't know. I would definitely have it looked at. There must be something that could be done to get rid of it if it isn't going on its own.


----------



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply







When I look at it in the mirror, I think I see a vein. It seems like this is a blister that has formed over the vein. I mostly don't know why it bleeds when it does. But it seems that dtd almost always brings bleeding. The bleeding is not huge. It seems to kind of dribble out, like a little hole is in the blister, causing it to leak. Also - the skin is dark in the area around blood blister (as a result of blood blister).


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a blood blister on my inner labia, which I noticed shortly after having DD1, but she was born by unplanned C section, so doubt it was related to the birth. I only noticed it by looking at it accidentally. Had it checked by doctor, who couldn't have cared less! She said she could burn it off or lance it or something that sounded scary, but she said it was unnecessary, so I didn't bother. It's grew very slightly for 2 years, then leaked some blood out and is smaller and flatter now, but haven't looked at it for a few months. Maybe i should? I guess like any spot-type thing, it's worth getting it assessed and then sometimes montoring it in the future for major changes, but sounds like you need not worry too much if it's not bothering you.


----------

